# Am I the only one that owns a Dasher and Quantum???



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Snooping around I dont see many Dasher owners but I see quantums floating around. Please dont tell me im not the only werido out there......

My dasher:









My quantum:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Not a lot of Dashers left, even here in the Pacific Northwest they are becoming increasingly rare. Hardly ever does one pop up on Craigslist, Quantums are still out there though. Much better rust proofing on the B2.


----------



## JimmyPringles (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Snooping around I dont see many Dasher owners but I see quantums floating around. Please dont tell me im not the only werido out there......



Yes, yes you are!


.....weirdo!


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

JimmyPringles said:


> Yes, yes you are!
> 
> 
> .....weirdo!


Lol. I have your quantum in the pics also!! 


DubCreations for all your VW/AUDI needs. Custom made dog bone mount brackets


----------



## soupVR (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 87 QSW and still haven't touched it, but was debating on what to to do with it when it comes time. is the VR6 swap relatively simple to mate up with the syncro/ tranny drivetrain (with adapter plates/mounts ect) or is it gonna be a fun adventure? Kind of looking toward maybe a 3.2 if i could find one cheap or may stick to 3b or AAN. But those are all pipe dreams really. Thanks in advanced


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

soupVR said:


> I have a 87 QSW and still haven't touched it, but was debating on what to to do with it when it comes time. is the VR6 swap relatively simple to mate up with the syncro/ tranny drivetrain (with adapter plates/mounts ect) or is it gonna be a fun adventure? Kind of looking toward maybe a 3.2 if i could find one cheap or may stick to 3b or AAN. But those are all pipe dreams really. Thanks in advanced


I actually had a s4 with the aan drivetrain at the shop and had it side by side with the white quantum you see in the first pic. The aan engine doesnt mount up the same as the 4 cyl. I also have a QSW and would have to ck if its similar to the AAN but seems like the crossmembers are different. Im sure with enough time you can make it work which is what i'd have to do with my 2.7t/6spd synrco drivetrain i have :what:

Post a pic of your qsw..


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Here's my 86 QW


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

That looks great . Need parts? I have an 86 qsw I'm parting..


DubCreations for all your VW/AUDI needs. Custom made dog bone mount brackets


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Say, could any of you dual owners see how similar the fuel tanks look between a Dasher and a Quantum? As in, could you put a Quantum tank into a Dasher without heavy modification? Also any idea if the diesel tanks are different from the gas ones? Thanks....


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

TeamSpatula said:


> Say, could any of you dual owners see how similar the fuel tanks look between a Dasher and a Quantum? As in, could you put a Quantum tank into a Dasher without heavy modification? Also any idea if the diesel tanks are different from the gas ones? Thanks....


Ill have to double check. The fuel tank on my qsw is actually in the vehicle and I could peek under the Dasher. Checking the part #'s on the tanks, the dasher tank # doesnt cross over to fit a quantum so it probably wouldnt be a direct bolt on..


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Thanks - please post your findings if you have a chance...


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

TeamSpatula said:


> Thanks - please post your findings if you have a chance...


I certainly will but please bear with me on time...


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

QSW one will deffinately NOT fit a Dasher, since QSW one is quite a bit different from the FWD Quantum one...

I've never owned a Dasher, or even worked on one, but from what I know about VAG, lots of parts from A1 cars are carried over to A2, and A2 shares enough parts with B2 to make it highly plausible to believe FWD Quantum tank could bolt on.
Diesel, carbed petrol and FI tanks should all be the same, different being the sender unit, hoses diameter and/or lift pump if applicable....


Even here, where Quantums were the most sought after workhorse since '90s, they're becoming obsolete, finding one in good nick is even now almost impossible...they're all rotten, torn inside, and held together with bailing wire.

After HG blew on mine, I tried to sell it for 300$ for 3 months...some five guys came, offering 100-150, one even arguing that if HG blew, cam ROCKERS (I have yet to see rockers in a VW IDI head...) are probably broken... So I ended up changing HG (head didn't even crack), and am getting it ready for a paint-job. Heck, I'm keeping it, I get an urge to buy one roughly every five years, this last time I nailed this one, but it comes to me that in five years I might not find a salvagable one.


They're really funny cars...gotta love 'em.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow for $300 you couldn't sell it? Glad to hear it's still roaming the streets. They are hard to find and you'll be lucky to find a dasher. My dasher is all stock and in great shape so I have to plans on selling it. There is a diesel dasher for sale on cl but dosnt run. 
I posted this to see how many owners were brave enough to still own these but dosnt seem like many ple


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! The Quantum looks fantastic. We had an 83 way, way back in 85-90 and it was one of the best cars we've owned. One important feature at the time was that we could fit three car.seats across the back seat. It was possible with the some of the Volvo's but the they were out of our price range. I still have the Bentley. Great car and good luck.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

anyone else...


----------



## Rudy1977 (Oct 3, 2015)

*1977 Dasher Coupe Rebuild Project*

I have the 1977 Dasher Coupe. It has mechanical fuel injection. It is an excellent car, handed down to me from a friend whose father and grandfather drove it only 120K miles prior to him. It was falling apart and he wanted me to restore it, so he gave it to me, and that is what I'm doing. I think it is a very special car in the evolution of the Volkswagen brand. It is super rare, especially the coupe, which earns style points with the fastback. It drives like a Porsche, sharing the fuel injection system of the 911, while offering leg room in the backseat. Mine being the 2-door coupe with fastback, I'm excited to get moving on the job. Although parts are really difficult and sometimes expensive, so I'm a little stressed out by the process, but maybe this community can help alleviate that.

The dasher turned up on this blog while it sat outside a buddy's garage. http://www.oldparkedcars.com/2012/07/1975-volkswagen-dasher-hatchback.html

I am wondering if it is feasible to rebuild this vehicle, restore and modify it, and preserve it as a classic car. Does anyone know if there is a point when I can't get vital motor or transmission parts that would make any serious effort to restore this car a fool's errand?


----------



## bellavesus (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a 1980 1.6na Dasher wagon that does not run, and an '83 Quantum wagon 1.6td that needs a HG. Just redid floor pans in Quantum and timing belt but lost coolant due to that silly heater hose with the smaller hose offshoot- failing. Quantum is in the garage awaiting its return to the road. Dasher is in a friends field awaiting someone who has more time than I to take it somewhere else!


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

bellavesus said:


> I have a 1980 1.6na Dasher wagon that does not run, and an '83 Quantum wagon 1.6td that needs a HG. Just redid floor pans in Quantum and timing belt but lost coolant due to that silly heater hose with the smaller hose offshoot- failing. Quantum is in the garage awaiting its return to the road. Dasher is in a friends field awaiting someone who has more time than I to take it somewhere else!


I hope that works out for you...


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I would love to have a "vintage" Passat (Dasher or Quantum or even a B3 with no grille) to put in VW shows someday. It would definitely be different.


----------

